# Feeling exhausted after Chiropractor



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Has anybody else had this happen to them? I am seeing a good Chiropractor currently to sort out my back,I went at 5 30 tonight feeling fine and at about 6 30 I just feel totally drained. I have been going for a start now but have only noticed this for the past few visits.
I have seen that it is fairly common.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

It is chum. I used to go for fairly frequent physio for my back too, and I was totally wrecked after each 1 hour session. Worked wonders but just made me very tired indeed. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I go for 20 min sessions but I am not fit for much afterwards.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

They used to do a deep tissue massage which was actually quite painful, and I found that I was most tired following those sessions. 

Hopefully you're getting better with the chiropractor working his or her magic. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah he does the deep muscle massage with his elbow which was most of tonight's visit,likly why I am feeling goosed.


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Yep, has happened to me on quite a few occasions. Felt brand new when I woke up the next day though. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Hope so I was last Monday but felt worse the next day and felt better on Wednesday. Chiro thinks I have pulled or cramped a muscle in my lower back which is not the best.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I wasn't getting tired but I was quite bruised after a 30 minute session. 

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ross said:


> Hope so I was last Monday but felt worse the next day and felt better on Wednesday. Chiro thinks I have pulled or cramped a muscle in my lower back which is not the best.


Flexible enough to go swimming Ross?
It really stretches out lower back stiffness.

Gonz.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah my GF suggested going swimming,I was not so sure because I have not been swimming in 14 years but once I was in I enjoyed it and felt it helped.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

No breast stroke tho that's not a good movement for lower back. Best off with front crawl. 

Gonz.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I will try that,pretty out of touch with my swimming mainly due not doing it for years but near the end of the hour in the pool I was getting the hang of it again.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I went to a chiropractor for months to try and sort out my bad back, I often felt drained afterwards. It did help at first but the more I went the less it seemed to make any difference. I gave up, and a few months later after being rear-ended in my car and having mild whiplash I self referred myself to the NHS Physio dept. I was seen about 3/4 weeks later by a Physio who within minutes of examining me told me I had a twisted pelvis, this was in turn putting pressure on my back muscles. He showed me a few very simple leg stretching exercises and within 6 weeks I was sorted, my pelvis had gone back to its natural position and my back was great. So after probably 5/6 yeears of back problems and hundreds of pounds spent at the Chiropractor is was all sorted in a few weeks for free.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I lost all faith in my chiropractor after misdiagnosis, I'm sure they rely on self heal but make out its what they do and charge you a lot on the way. Lol. 

Gonz.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

My Chiro is well regarded up here,when I injured my back a few weeks ago just getting up was a struggle but after a visit to him he sorted that out.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

lofty said:


> I went to a chiropractor for months to try and sort out my bad back, I often felt drained afterwards. It did help at first but the more I went the less it seemed to make any difference. I gave up, and a few months later after being rear-ended in my car and having mild whiplash I self referred myself to the NHS Physio dept. I was seen about 3/4 weeks later by a Physio who within minutes of examining me told me I had a twisted pelvis, this was in turn putting pressure on my back muscles. He showed me a few very simple leg stretching exercises and within 6 weeks I was sorted, my pelvis had gone back to its natural position and my back was great. So after probably 5/6 yeears of back problems and hundreds of pounds spent at the Chiropractor is was all sorted in a few weeks for free.


are those stretches available on-line anywhere?

apparently thats the issue my lower back pain


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I find the Knee roll exercise effective.

http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/Backpain/Pages/low-back-pain-exercises.aspx


----------

